# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  20 year old seeking advice

## Jon1990

Here's my story.

I'm 20 and a Junior in college. I have always had thin hair my whole life, but my hair was fine (no bald spots, just thin hair) up until I came to college. What a friekin surprise! I feel like I've had my legs kicked out from beneath me.

In high school, I was having the time of my life. I was a successful athlete, made really good grades, got some girls (not a pimp by any means, but I got mine here and there), had a ton of friends, partied, etc.

Since I've gotten to college I've noticed the back right hand side of my head my scalp was showing more than it should, the beginning of the spot I guess....

Now I still am doing everything I did in high school, I just have lost so much confidence in myself. I feel like my hair is holding me back from doing so much. I feel weird when I go back home because I fear I will run into an acquaintance I haven't seen in a couple years and wonder what they will think. Shoot, I even try to sit in the back of classrooms so people will not gaze at my head, sounds pretty paranoid right?

I will NOT shave my head, it is out of the question and I'm not going to be the hat guy.

I'm a decent looking guy, this hair is just killing me though. I was in the denial stage for a little while, but am past that now. I can tell that I'm simply not enjoying life as much as this hair is dominating too much of my thoughts.

I get so damn self conscious about it it drives me crazy. Another thing that drives me crazy is the crazy winds around here will whip my thin hair around so easily that I'll have to go to the bathroom to wet it down to make it look presentable.

The best conclusion I have came up with so far is to go to a doc and see if I can get on Propecia. Does anybody know if that is usually covered by insurance? I'm thinking it won't be, and if its not, I guess I can fork over the cash for it...

Let me know what you all think.

Thanks for your time,
Jon

----------


## Jon1990

1 more thing

Balding does run in the family unfortunately, my Dad is bald on top, his dad had a pretty good head of hair though.

My grandpa on my Moms side is almost completely bald, but my uncle on my Mom's side (Grandpa's son) has a FULL thick head of hair???

From what I recall unfortunately doesn't most of the genes come from your mother's father........If so i might be SOL.

----------


## CIT_Girl

It's unlikely that Propecia would be covered under insurance but there are a number of generic finasteride alternatives available that may make it more affordable for you.  I definitely think it's a good idea to see what Propecia can do for you and, because you are young and just beginning to see hair loss, it should be quite effective at slowing down or halting further hair loss and possibly even regrowing miniaturized hair.  Don't forget that any benefits you see will stop if the medication is discontinued.  

Regarding your family history of hair loss, the genetics of it are not always straight-forward.  It's been found that hair loss can come from either your mother's or father's sides (not just the maternal side as was conventionally thought).

----------


## Jon1990

> It's unlikely that Propecia would be covered under insurance but there are a number of generic finasteride alternatives available that may make it more affordable for you.  I definitely think it's a good idea to see what Propecia can do for you and, because you are young and just beginning to see hair loss, it should be quite effective at slowing down or halting further hair loss and possibly even regrowing miniaturized hair.  Don't forget that any benefits you see will stop if the medication is discontinued.  
> 
> Regarding your family history of hair loss, the genetics of it are not always straight-forward.  It's been found that hair loss can come from either your mother's or father's sides (not just the maternal side as was conventionally thought).


 That's what I was thinking. Any idea what generic Propecia cost? Also, does any recommend buying it online? It looks like some of it is a scheme and produced in other countries.. are any of them legit?

----------


## Jon1990

Ok, the doc I was planning on seeing can't see me for over a month.

Can anyone recommend a good doctor to see that is close to the Springfield, MO area??? Or can I just buy the Propecia, or generic form, online somewhere?

Thanks.

----------

